# 2 Hernias



## 16181 (Aug 25, 2006)

After going into the ER once again b/c of I cannot breathe normally, the doc did a full CT scan.So now I have 2 hernias instead of the 1 sliding hiatal hernia. The radiologist saw the umbilical hernia.=(


----------

